# Driving lights



## Segfault (Feb 1, 2013)

Versa '11. Wife hit a goat, while I was fixing it I noticed there is wiring hanging behind bumper, for additional lights. I'm wondering how those lights get powered up (if I had them). Is it wired like for driving lights and they come on when moving or there is a switch supposed to be somewhere like for fog lights?


----------



## Segfault (Feb 1, 2013)

Alright, I purchased an aftermarket kit. While waiting for it to arrive I wonder what options I have to turn them on with engine. Anybody has the wiring diagram for factory stalk switch? I believe this is where the wire goes?


----------



## Segfault (Feb 1, 2013)

OK, I learned I cannot have the fog lights always on with stalk switch, or splitting into stalk switch wiring, BCM won't allow this. I need to make my own connections at the fuse box. No problem, even easier, methinks.


----------

